# Penn 4400ss



## lcg8978 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a penn 4400ss that ive been using on a 7 ft ugly stick intercoastal MH and i feel like this is too much rod for this reel, and that i cant throw a mirrolure nearly as far as i can on my smaller penn 4300ss. What would be some good rods for the penn 4400? Will be using the combo for trout, drum, flounder, and schoolie stripers. Fishing from the boat and kayak, but also will be using to fish from the shore and in the surf, so casting distance is a big concern. Have been eying some lighter action and longer rods from st croix and tica. Not partial to any brand, but not looking to go all out for something custom. Any reccomendations would be appreciated...


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

First off welcome to the site. Second you are gonna be hard pressed to find one rod to do everything you want. I would go with a 7' MH rod for the kayak and a 9' surf rod for the shore. I have tsunami 7' that does reel well. Tsunami also has a new surf spinning rod out in the airwave that would work well for you. JMO...


----------

